# Best Browsers For 10.5.8?



## RonaldMacDonald (Feb 20, 2016)

I really hate having to buy new macs every few years.  Between the machines and the software it is a big investment and a whole lot of time setting things up and learning how to use it.

I usually keep my macs as long as I can.  My only problem now is the browsers. Firefox, Chrome and Safari don't seems to want to support 10.5.8. At least FF and Safari run but there are some sites I visit that don't work well with those old versions and the new versions can't be installed on 10.5.8.  

Any suggestions on a browser that will let my macs live a little longer?


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 20, 2016)

The PPC version of Firefox (TenFourFox) is a good choice.
http://www.floodgap.com/software/tenfourfox/

Another site has a good thread, including a LONG list of optimizations for use with the latest version of that software.
http://forums.macrumors.com/threads/my-tenfourfox-about-config-tweaks-and-my-addons.1838393/

The second paragraph in that thread has a download that makes the configuration of TenFourFox simple.
I don't know how much longer that Firefox can be used in that way, but it's a good addition, at least for now.


----------



## RonaldMacDonald (Feb 20, 2016)

Will it run on Intel Core 2 Duo? My machine is an iMac running 10.5.8.


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 20, 2016)

Sorry - I assumed that you had to stay with 10.5.8. The usual reason is when using a PowerPC Mac, such as a G4 or G5 Mac.
Those cannot be upgraded to any newer OS X version
That solution that I posted, with the PPC version of a nice web browser, is designed for those that want, or need to stay with PPC versions.
You would be better served if you upgrade your OS X, as you will have a lot of other options.

Is there a particular reason that you have chosen not to upgrade your operating system?

Can you tell me a couple of things?
What Mac do you have, and how much RAM memory is installed? You can make sure about that by going to the Apple menu, then About This Mac.
That window will show processor speed and memory installed (plus a couple of other items),
Then, click on the More Info button.
That will bring up the System Profiler, where you can look at the hardware configuration (Hardware Overview)
What is listed next to Model Identifier? (should be something like iMac9,1 - but I need to know what your iMac shows)

A Core 2 Duo iMac can be upgraded to Lion (OS X 10.7.5) as a minimum. A newer Core 2 Duo can even be upgraded to 10.11.3, depending on what you have - although you may not want, or need to do that - it is still an option for you
But, I need to know which iMac you have, and the System Profiler will tell me everything relevant about possible upgrades for your iMac.

The main reason I ask about this, is that an operating system upgrade will provide newer versions of Safari, and you will have the opportunity to use other, more up-to-date web browsers that you might prefer, and the upgrade should let your browsing experience improve, hopefully, with better security, too.


----------



## RonaldMacDonald (Feb 21, 2016)

Thank you for the detailed reply.  Here is the info you requested:

  Model Name:   iMac
  Model Identifier:   iMac9,1
  Processor Name:   Intel Core 2 Duo
  Processor Speed:   2.66 GHz
  Number Of Processors:   1
  Total Number Of Cores:   2
  L2 Cache:   6 MB
  Memory:   2 GB
  Bus Speed:   1.07 GHz
  Boot ROM Version:   IM91.008D.B08
  SMC Version (system):   1.44f0

You asked if there was a reason I did not want to upgrade.  Actually there is. Software compatibility.  I would prefer not to have to buy new software or expensive upgrades, especially those applications that now only give you one-year licenses.  Here is a list of some of them I have:

PS Elements 6
Illustrator CS4
4th Dimension (an expensive database program)
MS Office 2008 (license does not expire after one year)
Text Wrangler

Thank you!


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 21, 2016)

Text Wrangler is free software - maybe you meant some other name.
MS Office 2008 SHOULD continue working, even if you go to most recent OS X. You may not be able to reinstall Office 2008, in latest OS X version, not sure about that.
But, if you simply upgrade, it should be OK. Even Office *2004*, can go to OS X 10.6
And, Office 2011 license does not expire, unless you need to enable the Office 365 subscription. I am not sure if you can still purchase the stand-alone Office 2011, but the Office 2016 can be purchased as stand alone, too.(no subscription either)
4D is one that I don't know about (at least since I last used it more than 20 years ago  )
Adobe stuff - yeah, that can be fun. No chance of going to CS6, I suppose ?


----------



## RonaldMacDonald (Feb 21, 2016)

I think I might try upgrading on one of the machines at this point.  If I screw up, can I use Time Machine to go back to the old system? How do you suggest I go from 10.5.8 to Lion (OS X 10.7.5)? Can I leave Adobe at CS4? I 'think' when they came out with CS5, it no longer could work with CS4 files.


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 21, 2016)

You have 10.5.8 now.
If you want to try an upgrade to Lion, there's two methods to get there (assuming that you don't already have any newer OS X installers, and have not purchased any)
You have to purchase Lion, which you can get at the Apple online store from here.
But, the purchase will give you a redemption code that you use in your App Store.
You need a Mac that has an App Store, which means that you have to upgrade to Snow Leopard first, then fully update to 10.6.8 (as the installer by itself does not have the App Store, you have to install, then update through Software Update.
If you don't have Snow Leopard, you will need to purchase that installer DVD, which you can get HERE.
THEN, with Snow Leopard, you have the App Store, where you download and then install Lion.
Or, you could ignore Lion, and go to Mountain Lion (OS X 10.8.5), which I think would be a better match, and closer to current system. You would also have to purchase Mountain Lion from HERE (you would not need Lion if you do that) Those are the only choices that you have to upgrade directly from Apple, unless you want to update to the El Capitan (which would be a big leap for you, mostly because of your software needs)
So, just to recap, if you want to move to more modern system, you have to first go to Snow Leopard, then you have access to several choices for upgrades through the App Store.

The OTHER choice, is to get the download for Lion, or Mountain Lion, or something newer, on another Mac, where you can get the download. And, you can make a bootable flash drive from that downloaded installer app. If you get the installer through another Mac, or even download it through a friend's Mac, that downloaded installer can work to install a newer OS X version on whatever Mac will be compatible with that system. No need to go through the upgrade to Snow Leopard first if you already have the Lion or Mountain Lion installer through another method.

If you already have a Mac with a newer system (Snow Leopard or newer), or if you know someone who may be able to help you with a download, then that will be an ideal situation.

I would ALSO recommend that if you want to upgrade your OS X, you should also consider additional RAM. Your iMac can be upgraded to a maximum of 8GB.
That would be a good upgrade for the software that you use, even if you choose NOT to upgrade your OS X version.

To answer your question about going back to Leopard.
Yes, make a full external backup of your present drive before you begin any upgrades. You can then always simply erase your internal hard drive, and restore from your backup.
If you do a simple upgrade from your present Leopard to Snow Leopard, then upgrade to Lion (or Mountain Lion), that would not directly affect the OTHER software - Adobe, etc) that is already installed. Your OS X system simply gets upgraded, along with the other updates to Apple's apps that are part of the OS X system. When you are upgraded as far as you want to go, you may want to test your primary software, maybe after upgrading to Snow Leopard, then again after going to Lion, etc.
It will be fun! (I hope...)


----------

